# Track bike not good on road?



## 6was9 (Jan 28, 2004)

What is the consensus on riding a track fixie bike with a front brake as a road fixie?


----------



## wongsifu_mk (Mar 5, 2002)

*Track geometry or "road friendly" geometry*

My Bianchi Pista (yup, another one of those) is sold as "track" bike, but doesn't have as "true" track geometry than most track bikes (top tube slopes down towards head tube, for one thing). It feels good. No complaints here, but then again, I've never ridden a track bike with traditional geometry on the road.

That said, looks like a lot of these guys are doing just fine with track geometry bikes on the road: http://oldskooltrack.com/files/home.frame.html

(see 'Pix')


----------



## Vegancx (Jan 22, 2004)

wongsifu_mk said:


> That said, looks like a lot of these guys are doing just fine with track geometry bikes on the road: http://oldskooltrack.com/files/home.frame.html
> 
> (see 'Pix')


Check out what Sheldon Brown has to say about track bikes on the road:

http://www.sheldonbrown.com/fixed.html

If you've already got a track bike, go for it. If you are thinking about getting a fix for road riding you might want to check out fixed frames with more conventional road geometry and greater tire clearance. 

While I dig the Old Skool Track thing, it seems to be more about aesthetics than having a bike that you can ride all day, everyday, year round. For me this means reasonable gearing, cowhorns, clearance for 25-28c tires spring, summer and fall and clearance for cyclocross tires when the snow starts falling.


----------



## stevenf (Apr 23, 2004)

wongsifu_mk said:


> doesn't have as "true" track geometry than most track bikes (top tube slopes down towards head tube, for one thing).


The top tube sloping down to the head tube is not general track geometry, it's pursuit geometry. Generally, track geometry means steeper head and seat angles and longer trail. The steep seat angle will put you in a more forward and bent over position, which, while aerodynamic, is often not very comfortable for long road rides. Note that TT bikes share this characteristic, since they are designed for the very forward position of aero bars. The steep head angle will make for "twitchier" steering, which means that you'll have to concentrate more to keep a straight line. Trail is the distance along the ground between a line bisecting the head tube and a vertical line through the dropouts. Neutral trail is generally considered to be around 56mm. A track bike usually has longer trail, which makes it more stable (in that it requires more input to turn) at high speeds and less stable at low speeds.

In conclusion, track geometry is not optimal for the road. I know many people who ride their track bikes quite happily on the road (without front brakes even), but given the choice, road geometry is better.


----------



## cmgauch (Oct 11, 2002)

*Works for me*

I ride a Fuji Track (which has pretty conventional geometry) on the roads. I’ve added a front brake, cowhorns and a 2nd water bottle cage to make it more long distance-friendly. The only problem is the tight clearances don’t allow much in the way of fenders, wider rubber, or more than a 2-tooth change in the rear cog. As vegancx observed, those are important things in a do-it-all fixie. OTOH, you can use those shortcomings to justify yet another bike purchase.

- Chris



6was9 said:


> What is the consensus on riding a track fixie bike with a front brake as a road fixie?


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

*perfectly fine*



6was9 said:


> What is the consensus on riding a track fixie bike with a front brake as a road fixie?


I just did a double century on a 2001 Bianchi Pista (no sloping for me). Other than moving the seat back a little, effectively lessening the seat tube angle, and changing the stock steel fork for a carbon fork, the frame geometry is stock and perfectly comfortable. It isn't the slightest bit twitchy, as some people claim, and I can't tell a bit of difference in ride quality. 

As far as ride quality, your tires, inflation pressures, and saddle probably make up 95% of the "quality" of ride. I think the geometry issue, other than fit, is way over blown.

Doug


----------



## FixedPip (Feb 5, 2004)

*Agree with posters*

Rode my Raleigh professional everyday for three years and now ride my Soma Rush everyday and put real miles on both of them all around the San Francisco bay area. Both have short wheelbase and 'pista' geometry.

Have had no problems, a bike is pretty much a bike when you get down to it. Sure the riding position is not optimal but most days I don't even notice.

Now I prefer riding a track bike over my touring bike, which just seems too sluggish and cushy these days. I definitely pay a lot more attention to whats going on around me as well.


----------

